
Using requestIdleCallback - mxfh
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2015/08/27/using-requestidlecallback
======
hlfcoding
This looks useful as an opt-in performance feature.

~~~
kinlan
Do you mean developer opt in, or user opt-in?

